# Northern Michigan Morel's????



## bubba ice

I'm going to run up and check my spot on Sunday in Clare Co.. Wondering if anyone has had any luck up that way yet? They should be popping soon, you would think. Any info will help thank's. Chris......


----------



## Tyler B

ill be heading to onaway on mothers day any info on northern areas would be great...rumor is they are getting started in newayago ...dont know how to spell it but you get it...a good friend got a few in sand lake area too


----------



## woodie slayer

went out yesterday after all that rain on tuesday i thought they'd pop. only found 4 small blacks..


----------



## Phoolish

I found all mine in the north west side of the hill


----------



## SMITTY1233

Heading to the inlaws in Crawford this weekend and then probably make a trip up to Montmerency to our 80 acres as well. Will report back. Would think they are just starting up there. Late spring this year opposed to early last year.


----------



## bubba ice

Same here I will report after the weekend Also. Good luck guy's and girl's huntem up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba ice

Just got a phone call. And my buddy said they got 45 yesterday. He was just south of Gladwin Co. Hey guy's and girl's
it might be GAME ON!!!!!!! for the weekend.


----------



## cdavid202

bubba ice said:


> Just got a phone call. And my buddy said they got 45 yesterday. He was just south of Gladwin Co. Hey guy's and girl's
> it might be GAME ON!!!!!!! for the weekend.


All blacks ?

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanSS26

bubba ice said:


> Just got a phone call. And my buddy said they got 45 yesterday. He was just south of Gladwin Co. Hey guy's and girl's
> it might be GAME ON!!!!!!! for the weekend.


GREAT!!! I am going to Ogemaw County this weekend


----------



## bubba ice

cdavid202 said:


> All blacks ?
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea all Black's......


----------



## droppin lines

Haven't been out yet but I would have to think this area would start poppin by this weekend. Lots of rain last week and a good soaker on Tuesday followed by a few days in the 80's should have done the trick.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Nothing above the 45th yet. Need some more rain.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Hit my early spot in Leelanau Co, found about 20, not bad.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt448

Roscommon co. On Tue. This weekend will be good

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Boardman Brookies said:


> Hit my early spot in Leelanau Co, found about 20, not bad.
> View attachment 37329
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That amazes me Brookie, but good deal, I have a leelanau county early black spot as well ill need to check out but was going to wait till next week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Outdoor2daCore said:


> That amazes me Brookie, but good deal, I have a leelanau county early black spot as well ill need to check out but was going to wait till next week
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was suprised as well. I checked a few spots, nothing, then this one spot on the very top on a hill is where I found them all, some decent size too.


----------



## Phoolish

25 in all on 5/1


----------



## john warren

Tyler B said:


> ill be heading to onaway on mothers day any info on northern areas would be great...rumor is they are getting started in newayago ...dont know how to spell it but you get it...a good friend got a few in sand lake area too


 going to onaway in the morning, the 4th, will be on the black river camping till the 11th to guard the sturgeon spawning. will look and see what i find but most likely won't have internet till i get home next weekend.


----------



## naglady

found 49 this am alcona co.


----------



## BUCK_FEVER

Doesnt look good bubba 
Checked two spots in harrison yesterday and today and nothing found.
Let me know how it goes


----------



## MrJosePetes

naglady said:


> found 49 this am alcona co.


blacks? greys? size?


----------



## Rencoho

Found some probably 100 or so at our camp yesterday Wexford county. All blacks most were small.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Got some more today







Need rain.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishx65

Two of us got 150 blacks in about 5 hours of searching this last weekend in Lake County. Seems to be a good year for shroomin!


----------



## Ronno

Found 7 on Sat in Charlevoix county. Really dry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bubba ice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfirefound some this weekend didn't get a true count but guessing 30 or 40 in clare co.


----------



## furandhides

This morning. Good woods. Not much sign of weekenders, saw one other picker, and they were gone when we came out. Two of us, familiar with the area, PICKED for 1 1/2 hrs.. 30 fresh 2-3" blacks, 20 fresh golf ball sized caps (small), also fresh. Just coming up and the woods show it. We REALLY need a rain. Blacks will be history soon. Glad we went, however, it sucks.


----------



## esgowen

Boardman Brookies said:


> Got some more today
> View attachment 37516
> 
> Need rain.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice I was wondering if you could share how long it took to get the ones in the pic might help me make up my mind on whether or not to head out tomorrow thanks


----------



## Boardman Brookies

esgowen said:


> Nice I was wondering if you could share how long it took to get the ones in the pic might help me make up my mind on whether or not to head out tomorrow thanks


Not long, hour or so but they were on private property in my usual spot. My other spots produced nothing yet. We need rain really bad to kick start it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Linda G.

I have 3 or 4 spots I've been checking every couple of days. Haven't found a thing yet...bone dry...


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I walked 5 or so miles yesterday covering a lot if ground and found nothing, was on traverse city state forest land


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrashAxe

I just spent two weekends with some evening hunts thrown in, chasing turkeys in Alcona County, north of M72. It is dry in the woods, very dry. We need some warm rain around here to make the 'shrooms pop.
CrashAxe
:sad: Zip on the turkey too.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

Looked in some usual places in Alcona Co. yesterday. 0 mushrooms spotted. Same here, very dry!


----------



## Lumberman

Found these and only these in lake county yesterday. Been tough for me so far this year. I have only found 10 blacks and I have probably 7-8hrs looking.


----------



## fishfearme59

Found a few at my haunts on Macarty Rd. but non last week in Ogemaw county. If we get the rain overnight I'm hoping to find some this weekend up there. Probably take my ultralight to the stream and hunt on the way there and back. Nothing like fresh brookies and shrooms for breakfast. ne_eye:


----------



## MrJosePetes

fishfearme59 said:


> Found a few at my haunts on Macarty Rd. but non last week in Ogemaw county. If we get the rain overnight I'm hoping to find some this weekend up there. Probably take my ultralight to the stream and hunt on the way there and back. Nothing like fresh brookies and shrooms for breakfast. ne_eye:


If u find any up in ogemaw co, anyway you could pm me? Not looking for spots, just wanna know when they're up there. Was there mon/tues and it seemed early, and dry as hell. But I have a camper up there so when they're up I wanna get right up there. Just a long way to drive for nothin.


----------



## bubba ice

fishfearme59 said:


> Found a few at my haunts on Macarty Rd. but non last week in Ogemaw county. If we get the rain overnight I'm hoping to find some this weekend up there. Probably take my ultralight to the stream and hunt on the way there and back. Nothing like fresh brookies and shrooms for breakfast. ne_eye:


Is this Jim? I grew up in Carrollton might know ya?


----------



## fishfearme59

bubba ice said:


> Is this Jim? I grew up in Carrollton might know ya?


yup remember we met this winter in my driveway. Went out looking after the rain quit tonight here in Ogemaw not a one with the heat last week and as warm as the soil is I thought for sure they would be popping up here gonna hit the recreation area tomorrow and try a few spots i know. But with the cold weather if there are any up they'll be toast after tomorrow night. Talking 30 degrees and snow from 11:00 pm till 2:00 am.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Crash and NE... Call me on the turkey and 'sh room problems. Wish I could go, next year look out!




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## solohunter

just in, rained out from my second hike in eastern alcona co, -0- three ticks so far,,, tossing in the bag for this year,,,,, -0-


----------



## jig head

looked on my property in cheboygan yesterday usually good area ,none to be found


----------



## fishfearme59

None found yesterday in Ogemaw at the rifle river rec area. found a few false morels but no real ones. We got the rain but was real cold and snow flurries in evening and this am. Hopefully next weekend will be the time to get em.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Ours came up on our property a week ago in Montmorency. Found one small black here. NOTHING in the usual spots on state land. Did find one other on the property recently, but less than 1" and looked like it came up a while ago, but never grew much. Ground cover is terrible this year. I think with last years drought, much of the leaf cover never decayed. Makes finding what tiny ones are out there, nearly impossible. 

On a good note, the one I did find was in the spot I dumped all my rehydrating water out at last year, under a BTA out back.


----------



## Rencoho

Buddy and I found about 100 Friday, and Saturday befor the rain then snow hit. Wexford County. Nearly all blacks a few small greys, no yellows for us.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Finally got to join in the fun of finding and soon eating here's my ma and I's haul from leelanau county, probably a 100 small-large blacks with 25 or so mainly small whites only 2 of like 5 where spot produced 
I wish I had more good black spots but the one I have is also probably the best spot overall. Also found probably just as many "caps" or false morels the ones where their is white stuff in em and the cap doesn't connect to the stem, I've ward ppl say they are edible but other say they are poisonous, opinions appreciated! Good luck all!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mongo

did a quick search on my way home from work in GT county. left a few in the woods since I was unprepared.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Hit and miss on the blacks still in Montmorency. Finding some that are old and nearly petrified, but also finding new growth here and there. Second growth are much bigger. Found one yesterday about 6" tall. Went well on some chicken breasts with bacon.


----------



## bassburner

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Finally got to join in the fun of finding and soon eating here's my ma and I's haul from leelanau county, probably a 100 small-large blacks with 25 or so mainly small whites only 2 of like 5 where spot produced
> I wish I had more good black spots but the one I have is also probably the best spot overall. Also found probably just as many "caps" or false morels the ones where their is white stuff in em and the cap doesn't connect to the stem, I've ward ppl say they are edible but other say they are poisonous, opinions appreciated! Good luck all!
> View attachment 38061
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not saying they r without a pic but they could be half frees If they r u d missing out by not picking them. It's a morel just not as big.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bubba ice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire I found about 100 in Claire Co.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

bassburner said:


> Not saying they r without a pic but they could be half frees If they r u d missing out by not picking them. It's a morel just not as big.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/images/verpa.jpg

Here's an image of what they look like sliced in half


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I guess I should have said they are lighter in color and the stem is filled with white stuff as well any ideas?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

> I guess I should have said they are lighter in color and the stem is filled with white stuff as well any ideas?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If the stem isn't hallow toss it in the garbage... half frees still have hallow stems...

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wilsonm

If the stem is white and cottony looking on the inside, it is a Verpa Bohemica, not a half free morel. Although many can eat verpas without any problems, I would be cautious.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

110 more today, mostly blacks









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasperdog

Walked by mid 3 figures caps the last two days in emmet county. Found 14 blacks...

Hoping for rain...

My spots are more white spots anyway..

Tons of logging going on...


----------

